# 5850 gpu :) (chrisalv14 is a SCAMMER)



## chrisalv14

*************************

*EDIT BY MEP916:*

*chrisalv14 never shipped the item to funkysnair. Be aware that chrisalv14 may actively trade at other forums. chrisalv14's account was permanently banned March 27th, 2010.*
*
************************






Offers?
PM ME


----------



## Matthew1990

where you at?


P.S.


----------



## funkysnair

i have bought now in paypal


----------



## chrisalv14

Yes... Sold people sorry


----------



## funkysnair

money sent, let me know if its the correct amount


----------



## Rit

Dang you UK people selling stuff all the time! Wish the US people would kick it in gear!


----------



## funkysnair

he is from US...

im abit scepticle of buying from new people, so this is me going out of the norm and buying from someone new-atleast i have paypal to recover my money if anything goes wrong (i hope)


----------



## funkysnair

this transaction has gone a little sour and i require a mod to pm me please!

money has been sent and was promised postage soon but no address was given and seller has ignored both my pm's in the past hour while being online?


----------



## just a noob

funkysnair said:


> this transaction has gone a little sour and i require a mod to pm me please!
> 
> money has been sent and was promised postage soon but no address was given and seller has ignored both my pm's in the past hour while being online?



You really don't have much luck, do you?


----------



## funkysnair

just a noob said:


> You really don't have much luck, do you?



no i dont....

i spend enough on pc parts without being bumped


----------



## ganzey

funkysnair said:


> this transaction has gone a little sour and i require a mod to pm me please!
> 
> money has been sent and was promised postage soon but no address was given and seller has ignored both my *pm's in the past hour while being online?*



he might have left his computer on and gone somewhere. i sure hope this turns out well


----------



## funkysnair

no he hasnt, he was answering my pms when i was questioning him but as soon as i paid he was online for 1hr and ignored my pm's...

i have been waiting for 1 1/2 weeks for my money from paypal to buy a new gpu

im running a 8800gts and ive gone from 4890's in crossfire so im well pi$$ed, i wanted a 5870 but i got pm about a cheap 5850 so i think oooo 5850 in crossfire "nice"


----------



## Gooberman

how much did he "sell" it for


----------



## funkysnair

$100


----------



## just a noob

funkysnair said:


> $100



you should have known it was a scam, man


----------



## Shane

just a noob said:


> you should have known it was a scam, man


 
It is a bit cheap ye,but you do get some people that sell things real cheap and are legit...just hard to tell sometimes if its realy legit or not.

thats why if i ever buy anything online from here il only buy from members thats been here quite some time and has a good Heatware history.

 hope everything turns out well funky,you should be covred by Paypal surely? and get your money back?


----------



## funkysnair

yeh i will be, thats was the only thing that made me go for it, starting the recovery process now


----------



## linkin

sometimes it is too good to be true. at least you used paypal, I've been scammed before (on ebay) for a 4850... also $100 but in AUD, it never arrived.

Luckily i got paypal involved and escelated it into a claim before the one month protection period was up, and got my money back.


----------



## bomberboysk

ganzey said:


> he might have left his computer on and gone somewhere. i sure hope this turns out well


I would like to note something here, "Last Online" refers to the last period of user activity. Eg- loading up a new page, clicking a link, etc. Just sitting here with computerforum.com open in your browser will not constitute part of "last activity".


----------



## funkysnair

i have all emails sent and recieved!

dont think i was fooled easy, i did ask alot of questions

but the main factor was i had paypal on my side so i went for it but as soon as i paid comunication was lost!

sorry but if someone paid me i would atleast ask for there address

let paypal get involved, he has 7 days before i can get hem involved

if it turns out genuine i will eat my socks


----------



## funkysnair

i suppose there might be a genuine reason why i have been ignored!!

ill give him until tomorrow afternoon to reply, i will have to sell my intel ssd to get money to make up for this loss so i can buy a dx11 gpu


----------



## joh06937

it'll probably end up being ok. he has been here for a while so it isn't like he joined just to rip someone off.


----------



## funkysnair

been there before, the only thing i done different is i used paypal

last time i transfered cash by direct bank transfer and the other person had over 1000 posts, i will delete all my posts and appologise to the seller if he is genuine

but he has another forsale thread in here

thing thats made me worried is the break down in comunication and the fact he never took or asked for my address


----------



## TFT

That's a shitter Funky, I find it hard to believe but don't give up to quickly mate. Fingers and legs crossed for ya :good:


----------



## ganzey

bomberboysk said:


> I would like to note something here, "Last Online" refers to the last period of user activity. Eg- loading up a new page, clicking a link, etc. Just sitting here with computerforum.com open in your browser will not constitute part of "last activity".



oh, i thought he just meant the little green light next to his username was all he was talking about


----------



## bomberboysk

ganzey said:


> oh, i thought he just meant the little green light next to his username was all he was talking about


 The Green online indicator only is "on" when there was activity within the hour as well


----------



## ganzey

bomberboysk said:


> The Green online indicator only is "on" when there was activity within the hour as well



ahh, gotcha

funky-i hope it goes well. paypal buyer protection is very good.


----------



## ian

well all users show as online, for an hour after their last activity, whether it be post or pm, etc
so there is a chance he was not really online. I have temporarily closed the other for sale thread pending the outcome of this thread.
Please post any updates here.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I think policy for this section should require the selling user to post a picture of the item as well as a written form of the username below the item (say on a piece of printer paper) so we know it's legit. Stock photos should not be acceptable.


----------



## joh06937

i saw 87dtna once did that exact thing. totally should be necessary for a transaction.


----------



## Rit

Awww man.. that sucks... I hope you get your money back!


----------



## funkysnair

well all users show as online, for an hour after their last activity, whether it be post or pm, etc

^---well i never knew that, so possibly he wasnt online-i dont know---^

lets just say ive called him out in this thread and its up to him to defend himself i guess, i havent gone ahead with retrieving my money yet as i will give him his chance


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Yeah, lets hope so. He was wrong to choose Paypal though :good: All in all though lets hope you receive your 5850!


----------



## funkysnair

well im at a standstill now with my build, i have put my vapochill case on ebay for the second time now

someone won the auction and wanted me to ship to ireland even though it was pickup only which was in big bold red writing top and bottom of advert!!!


----------



## chrisalv14

funkysnair said:


> this transaction has gone a little sour and i require a mod to pm me please!
> 
> money has been sent and was promised postage soon but no address was given and seller has ignored both my pm's in the past hour while being online?



Hey check your pm


----------



## funkysnair

i have checked it and answered, i really do hope this is legit

a mod will unlock your forsale thread upon me recieving the gpu

dont take it personal-


----------



## funkysnair

well ive had no more contact from seller so monday i will start the paypal recovery proccedings...

i bought a 5850 off ebay so its no big deal, i know i can get my money back so ill just let his account get blocked


----------



## joh06937

aw, that totally sucks. i was happy for you when he posted the above comment.


----------



## funkysnair

well i got one anyway (but a second would be nice)

im not positive about this im just waiting the 7 days paypal advise you to wait before starting action!!

hey man i dont mind, i have had just over £500 in my paypal past few days!

maybe he needed to buy himself some new clothes or somthing


----------



## funkysnair

well let paypal recovery do there stuff!!!

all i needed was a pm with trackin number, i notice the seller hasnt been on for a while aswell


----------



## mep916

Sorry about this funky. You don't have this crap coming to ya. I know you work hard for your money bro.


----------



## funkysnair

not your fault m8-i put in long hours at work and what he has taken off me is nearly a full days earnings

you win some and you loose some, i am using my new 5850 now off ebay so its not so bad


----------



## Gooberman

hope you're happy with that beastly 5850!!!


----------



## funkysnair

yeh im lookin at another


----------



## Gooberman

i can't even get one


----------



## Shane

Let us know what sort of improvement it is over a 4890 and how big of a diffrence it is :good:

Whats happening about that dude then....thought he would have been banned by now.


----------



## ian

Nevakonaza said:


> Let us know what sort of improvement it is over a 4890 and how big of a diffrence it is :good:
> 
> Whats happening about that dude then....thought he would have been banned by now.


Chrisalv14 has had more than enough time to try and sort this out. He has posted nothing in this thread to make me believe that he is genuine, therefore his account has been banned permanently.
Funkysnair, if you are still in discussions, or want his account unbanned temporarily, please let me know.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Sorry to hear about this, Funky. Hopefully Paypal works out smoothly and you get your money back.


----------



## PohTayToez

Should be quite easy to get your money back, the only drag is that it'll take about a month with a PayPal claim.  I don't know why someone would think that they could profit from such a simple scam.


----------



## funkysnair

ian said:


> Chrisalv14 has had more than enough time to try and sort this out. He has posted nothing in this thread to make me believe that he is genuine, therefore his account has been banned permanently.
> Funkysnair, if you are still in discussions, or want his account unbanned temporarily, please let me know.



in my eyes the only way his account can get unbanned is if the gpu arrives on my door step!

if i google his name there is alot of forums he is active on so ill just let him know/hassle him on there!

thanx


----------



## funkysnair

got my refund yesterday!

i paid him on the 20th of march and i had to wait until the 8th of april to get my cash back

what a waste of space he is!!!


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ You should have known from the get go


----------



## funkysnair

well i kinda wasnt sure, but i was protected by paypal so it was not as much of a risk to me as it was to him!

atleast i called him out, someone else might have not been so lucky

he did after all have another for sale thread people where interested in


----------



## konsole

I didn't see this mentioned so I'll mention it.  Did you ever see a picture of the video card with a piece of paper with his info on it?  I would probably consider buying an expensive item that had no picture from someone with alot of posts also, but alot of posts doesnt mean someone can't decide they've had enough of this place and throw up a scam item for sale and then ditch.


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> got my refund yesterday!
> 
> i paid him on the 20th of march and i had to wait until the 8th of april to get my cash back
> 
> what a waste of space he is!!!



Glad you got your refund and everything is now sorted.

So you still going to be getting another 5850?


----------



## sniperchang

Glad you got your money back :good:. I've been having shitty luck lately too, couldn't get my new build to install windows . Had to wait a week to replace ram, and that didn't even solve the problem. I'm now waiting on a replacement motherboard and CPU which will take another week and a half.


----------



## joh06937

funkysnair said:


> got my refund yesterday!
> 
> i paid him on the 20th of march and i had to wait until the 8th of april to get my cash back
> 
> what a waste of space he is!!!



hey want to buy an hd 5770 in mint condition for $20?  just kidding. glad to hear you got a refund :good: looks like paypal does what it is supposed to


----------



## Rit

joh06937 said:


> hey want to buy an hd 5770 in mint condition for $20?  just kidding. glad to hear you got a refund :good: looks like paypal does what it is supposed to



I'll come pick it up for $20


----------



## FATALiiTYz

funkysnair said:


> got my refund yesterday!
> 
> i paid him on the 20th of march and i had to wait until the 8th of april to get my cash back
> 
> what a waste of space he is!!!



I would like to know more about the process out of curiosity, did you end up opening a Paypal claim? Don't you have to give them more details 'bout yourself when you open one?  

Could come handy in the future :good:


----------



## funkysnair

you just open a claim, after 7 days and no response from the other person you then can escalate the claim-paypal give you the money back and then persue the person themselves!

of course the person who i was dealing with ignored the claim and i got my cash back, if he replyed saying he had sent the item he would have to provide proof of postage etc!!

then i would have to gather up all my evidence and email it to paypal


----------



## 87dtna

What a dumbass scammer.


----------



## Gabe63

funkysnair said:


> you just open a claim, after 7 days and no response from the other person you then can escalate the claim-paypal give you the money back and then persue the person themselves!
> 
> of course the person who i was dealing with ignored the claim and i got my cash back, if he replyed saying he had sent the item he would have to provide proof of postage etc!!
> 
> then i would have to gather up all my evidence and email it to paypal



This is why as a seller you always track a shipment, a receipt is not enough. If you sell something with Paypal and cannot show real proff you will have to give the money back. Selling on e-bay...


----------



## FATALiiTYz

funkysnair said:


> you just open a claim, after 7 days and no response from the other person you then can escalate the claim-paypal give you the money back and then persue the person themselves!
> 
> of course the person who i was dealing with ignored the claim and i got my cash back, if he replyed saying he had sent the item he would have to provide proof of postage etc!!
> 
> then i would have to gather up all my evidence and email it to paypal



Thanks , that was just what I wanted to know.


----------

